# Kassler Berge "Frau Holle-Pfad & WERRA-MEISSNER-TOUR



## Putcho (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo ich suche Tipps für eine Mehrtages Tour für die
Kassler Berge "Frau Holle-Pfad & WERRA-MEISSNER-TOUR"
weiteres hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=203881
vielen Dank...
Putcho


----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2007)

Tach zusammen.

Hat den nun einer von den Einheimischen die Frau Holle komplett befahren? Wie wars? Lohnt sich die weite Anreise aus meinen heimischen Gefilden?

Über einen GPS Track oder ein Top 50 Overlay wäre ich höchst erfreut.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (23. April 2007)

solche meinungen sind natürlich IMMER subjektiv, aber ganz objektiv  betrachtet, denke ich schon.

ABER: ich bin diesen jetzt seit kyrill (der sturm) dort nicht mehr gefahren, weiß aber das söhre kaufunger wald, und alle umliegenden gegenden noch arg unter dem windwurf leiden. gerade gestern habe ich in der söhre wieder ordentlich 'fichtenkletterei' statt trail gehabt! ich glaube nicht, dass diese trails in absehbarer zeit (nächsten 3-6 monate) fahrbar werden. der forst hat ordentlich zu tun und andere sorgen, als diese wege oder besser schwer zugängliche fußpfade schnell wieder frei zu bekommen. 

vllt. fahre ich zum wochenende zumindest einen teil davon mal wieder. dann werde ich die situation hier bekannt geben.


----------



## steelfox (24. April 2007)

Moin,

die Trails auf´m Meißner und in der Hessischen Schweiz sind alle frei.

Zumindest die, die hier beschrieben sind:
http://www.werra-meissner.de/freizeit/wandern/wegbeschreibung/pfad4.htm

Tipp für die Strecke Eschwege nach Allendorf: Ab Eschwege über Schwebda und den 23 bzw. 24 auf die Silberklippe: von da kilometerlanger Plateausingletrail oberhalb von Kella.  

steelfox


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2007)

Schön, das es doch noch auskunftsfreudige Leute gibt.  Werde ich wohl dieses Jahr noch ein hessisches Wochenende einlegen müssen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Casey Riback (25. April 2007)

Hallo. Also vor zwei Wochen war der Frau Holle Pfad noch nicht komplett befahrbar. Wir haben mehr getragen als wir geradelt sind.


----------



## onkel_c (27. April 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. Also vor zwei Wochen war der Frau Holle Pfad noch nicht komplett befahrbar. Wir haben mehr getragen als wir geradelt sind.



was ich gerne glaube. warum sollte es da anders sein, als im gesamten kasseler raum?

dann werde ich mir die tour, da heute nachmittag sparen und im hbw fahren gehen.

danke, fichtenkletterei hatte ich in den kletzten wochen ausreichend.


----------



## steelfox (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Michael,

ich hoffe ihr habt euch nicht von einer Nordhessentour abhalten lassen. Ich bin die Routen am Meißner vor drei Wochen gefahren und mußte über keinen einzigen BAum steigen. Ich weis nicht genau was mit dem Frau-Holle-Pfad gemeint ist und beziehe mich auf diese Beschreibung http://www.werra-meissner.de/freizei...bung/pfad4.htm

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass es der x4 über den Meißner ist. Auch die Sälzerwege (queren den Meißner von Ost nach West) waren alle frei, zudem noch die Meißerumrundung von Braunkohletagebau Braunsrode zum Schwalbental. Kyrill hat am Südhang des Meißners große Flächen zerlegt, die auch alle aufgeräumt waren. Vielleicht wg. der touristischen Bedeutung des Meißners. Das gleiche gilt für die hessische Schweiz. Der Singletrail von der Silberklippe Richtung Stasitunnel hatte auch ohne Kyrill bisher umliegende Bäume. Jetzt war er frei. Da muss also auch aufgeräumt worden sein.  

Das einzige Stück x4, das ich nicht gefahren bin, ist von Braunsrode auf die Kasseler Kuppe. Hier könnte also noch was liegen.



onkel_c schrieb:


> was ich gerne glaube. warum sollte es da anders sein, als im gesamten kasseler raum?
> 
> dann werde ich mir die tour, da heute nachmittag sparen und im hbw fahren gehen.
> 
> danke, fichtenkletterei hatte ich in den kletzten wochen ausreichend.



  wer nichts weis, muss alles glauben. gelle onkel_c. Ich war gestern in der Söhre. Der x3 ist streckenweise überhaupt nicht zu fahren. Statt eines Glaubensbekenntnisses (forum spam) hätten wir alle mehr davon, wenn du sagen würdest, wo Bäume liegen.  Dann hätten wir uns die Baumkletterei gestern vielleicht sparen können.


----------



## onkel_c (5. Mai 2007)

steelfox schrieb:


> wer nichts weis, muss alles glauben. gelle onkel_c. Ich war gestern in der Söhre. Der x3 ist streckenweise überhaupt nicht zu fahren. Statt eines Glaubensbekenntnisses (forum spam) hätten wir alle mehr davon, wenn du sagen würdest, wo Bäume liegen.  Dann hätten wir uns die Baumkletterei gestern vielleicht sparen können.



*du scheinst nicht zu lesen, oder anscheinend etaws falsch zu verstehen: ich sagte, dass die söhre stark sturm beschädigt ist und vieles nicht zu fahren ist! das sogar wiederholt!*

der frau holle pfad vom bilstein richtung hann münden war ebenso betroffen. den meinte casey r. vermutlich, ich zumindest meinte diesen abschnitt.
insofern war auch diese aussage richtig. wenn du zweifel hast oder nicht weißt über welche abschnitte gesprochen wird, frag doch einfach.

bevor du also zukünftig dich über meine post ereiferst (was mir letztlich aber egal ist) solltest du vllt. vorher mal nachfragen oder dir meine posts durchlesen. gerade bzgl. der söhre habe ich hinreichend abgeraten. 

dennoch kann man z.b.den x3 in teilabschnitten gut fahren, man muss nur wissen welche. ich fahre fast jedes wochenende in der söhre eine tour, da ich dies mit einem besuch bei meinen eltern verbinde, die dort wohnen. vom 'brand' (wattenbach) aus in richtung lohfelden kann man ihn recht gut fahren, finde ich (dort liegen kaum bäume). ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie andere darüber urteilen. 

by the way: es gibt diese nette ignore funktion. benutze diese doch einfach dann brauchst du meinen spam auch nicht zu lesen, wenn er dich dermaßen stört


----------



## onkel_c (5. Mai 2007)

wer's a biiserl genauer zum frau holle pfad haben möchte:

Info Frau Holle Pfad


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (6. Mai 2007)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dennoch kann man z.b.den x3 in teilabschnitten gut fahren, man muss nur wissen welche. ich fahre fast jedes wochenende in der söhre eine tour, da ich dies mit einem besuch bei meinen eltern verbinde, die dort wohnen. vom 'brand' (wattenbach) aus in richtung lohfelden kann man ihn recht gut fahren, finde ich (dort liegen kaum bäume). ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie andere darüber urteilen.



Ist ein wenig Geschmackssache und vielleicht auch davon abhängig in welcher Richtung man fährt. Ich kome normalerweise von Lohfelden. Da erscheinen einem die Schiebepassagen doch lang. Vielleicht weil es bergauf geht? ;-) Die Söhre erscheint mir aber auch recht stark getroffen. Bin seit Kyrill mit dem Auto recht weit herumgekommen und finde das es meist weniger wüst aussieht als auf der Söhre

Man kann die Windwurflage kaum verallgemeinern. Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß um Hann Münden sehr viel weniger gefallen ist als in der Söhre. Allerdings bin ich auch nur einmal in der Gegend von HM unterwegs gewesen. Dabei auch einen Teil des Frau Holle Weges gefahren der gut passierbar war.

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (6. Mai 2007)

DyingOfTheLight schrieb:


> Ist ein wenig Geschmackssache und vielleicht auch davon abhängig in welcher Richtung man fährt. Ich kome normalerweise von Lohfelden. Da erscheinen einem die Schiebepassagen doch lang. Vielleicht weil es bergauf geht? ;-) Die Söhre erscheint mir aber auch recht stark getroffen.
> DyingOfTheLight



so ist es. ich fahre die strecke immer bergab. für mich ist es noch im rahmen.




DyingOfTheLight schrieb:


> [
> Man kann die Windwurflage kaum verallgemeinern. Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß um Hann Münden sehr viel weniger gefallen ist als in der Söhre. Allerdings bin ich auch nur einmal in der Gegend von HM unterwegs gewesen. Dabei auch einen Teil des Frau Holle Weges gefahren der gut passierbar war.
> DyingOfTheLight



der sturm kam aus west, weshalb die söhre auch mehr betroffen war, als die region um hann. münden. auch der kaufunger wald hat stellenweise ordentlich gelitten (richtung witzenhausen). 
ratsam ist die strecken mit 'westlage' zu meiden, da hier der sturm am meisten schaden verursacht hat. 

teilweise ramponieren jetzt die holzrückemaschinen abschnitte der pfade, weil das holz aus dem wald muss, so auch richtung wattenbach auf dem x3.
ich denke dieses jahr wird man immer damit rechnen müssen, dass bäume liegen oder forstarbeiten mit 'flurschäden'. im gange sind.


----------



## PHATpedro (6. Mai 2007)

ich freu mich schon wenns beim naechsten gehalt passt, und mir nix quer kommt bin ich auch bald mit nem "xc" rad dabei und auch fuer touren auch gern beraborientiert zu haben.. kondition ist ne feine sache 
schoenen sonntag euch.


----------

